# Remington 11-87 Sportsman



## Trux2Dux (Sep 13, 2006)

I would love to buy a new 1187 supermag, but the price is pretty steep for my tight budget. I have seen some articles on the 1187 sportsman, can anyone explain what the difference is to make it $300 cheaper than the 1187 Supermag? :sniper:


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I have a friend that has one for sale for 550.00 + shipping.
Let me know,
Wld Fowl


----------

